# Tuning: Dämpferverlängerung für ICB2.0 von bike-yoke - 26"-Adapter



## nuts (7. März 2016)

Wie kürzlich bereits angekündigt, wäre die junge Firma Bike-Yoke um User @Sackmann bereit Tuning-Dämpferverlängerungen auch für andere Bikes anzubieten. User @kasimir2 hat einen "26"-Adapter" in den Raum geworfen, der das Hinterrad um etwa 6 mm "ausfedern" lassen würde. Damit würde sich das Tretlager um ca. 12 mm anheben, was genau den Unterschied von 27,5" auf 26" ausmacht. Damit könnte dann ein 26" Rad hinten mit unveränderter Geometrie verbaut werden.

Im Sinne der Open Innovation würde @Stefan.Stark das Yoke umkonstruieren und die CAD-Daten zur Verfügung stellen, sodass die optimierte Form von User @luniz beibehalten bleiben könnte.

In diesem Thread können sich interessierte dazu austauschen und so herausgefunden werden, ob ausreichend Interesse besteht. Die ganze Geschichte läuft völlig ohne Alutech, falls es dazu kommt würde Bike-Yoke das Tuningteil an Endkunden direkt verkaufen. Eine Garantie könnte deshalb von Alutech nicht gegeben werden, da auch alle Prüfstandtests des ICB2.0 mit der originalen Dämpferverlängerung durchgeführt wurden.

_Wir seitens des ICB-Teams sind mit 27,5" sehr glücklich. Wenn aber natürlich jemand seine geliebten 26" Laufräder unbedingt weiter verwenden will oder ihm das Tretlager auch mit einem dicken Reifen zu niedrig wäre oder sonst etwas... jeder, wie er mag, wir sind gespannt, ob der 26"-Adapter Realität wird._


----------



## kasimir2 (8. März 2016)

Moin Moin,

für den Fall das jemand Interesse an dem Teil hat
kann er sich hier ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/26-umbau-icb2-0.790253/ )
unverbindlich in die Liste eintragen.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (21. März 2016)

Gelöscht. Nicht passender thread.
Aber Interessanter ansatz


----------

